# Custom Bed Liners



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Nick520 said:


> You second guessing not getting the steel welded in yet?






Quit reading my mind !:laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

She's in. It should settle down a couple more inches. If needed I can drop the cap rail. Let the effortless dumping begin.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That's pretty bad azz,...how slippery is it?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wicked slippery. Check out the website.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.rrrsupply.com/products/poly-truck-liners/


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

We knew you could do it ! Fourth quarter score,bedliner O CJK,: 4 :clap:





Looks real good !:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Persistence pays off.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> Persistence pays off.





It put up a good fight,but you won !:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Very, very pleased with this product. Glad I installed it.


----------

